# I finally made state in swimming!



## Penguino138 (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally, after weeks of being seconds and sometimes milliseconds from making state, I finally made it. The first part of the video is me missing it by about .09 seconds. The second part is time trials (which is what you do if you're really close to state) and me making it. I was exhausted for time trials which were practically right after my fail, but I pulled it off! BTW this is my first year swimming breast stroke.


----------



## Goosly (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't know much about swimming, but it looks like you're faster then I am 
How old are you?


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 30, 2011)

Goosly said:


> I don't know much about swimming, but it looks like you're faster then I am
> How old are you?


 
I turn 16 on November 9th. This is my first year swimming this event, so I'm not doing too bad.


----------



## guusrs (Oct 30, 2011)

This has nothing to do with cubing!
Although I happened to be a speedcuber and speedswimmer too

But you're not bad for 1st year of swimming.
I can give you a few technique tips if you like!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 30, 2011)

guusrs said:


> This has nothing to do with cubing!


 


4. said:


> I congratulate you but I think you should stop posting threads about swimming on a cubing forum.


 
It's in the off topic.

OP, I used to swim in competition. I was in my city's team before I just got plain sick of it. Lost all enjoyment. Shame really as I wasn't half bad apparently.


----------



## ianography (Oct 30, 2011)

Idaho REPRESENT!

That is all.


----------



## Hays (Oct 30, 2011)

You're state time for the 100 breast is 1:16.83?! In yards? I should move to Idaho.

And not bad for first year as a breaststroke, it is the best stroke anyway. What typically wins state in Idaho?


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 30, 2011)

Congratulations 

I made state too, in cross country


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Where I live in New York 1:16 is the girls Sectionals cut time for 100 yard Breaststroke I think. For guys here states is a 1:02. I'm awful at breast though. This year I'm trying to make states in the 50 and 100 free. Maybe the 200 depending on how my endurance builds but I'm a ways off and not even in season. Congrats on making states though


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hays said:


> You're state time for the 100 breast is 1:16.83?! In yards? I should move to Idaho.
> 
> And not bad for first year as a breaststroke, it is the best stroke anyway. What typically wins state in Idaho?


Glad to hear from you Kevin! I'm not sure what you mean what typically wins state? If you mean time, the state record is a 59.22. I can link you to all the state times and records if you want.


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I made state too, in cross country


There's some people on our team that do XC and swimming. They're pretty much beast.


----------



## Hays (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Where I live in New York 1:16 is the girls Sectionals cut time for 100 yard Breaststroke I think. For guys here states is a 1:02. I'm awful at breast though. This year I'm trying to make states in the 50 and 100 free. Maybe the 200 depending on how my endurance builds but I'm a ways off and not even in season. Congrats on making states though



This sounds a lot more like Washington. Our state cut is a 1:04.20 for the 100 breast.



Penguino138 said:


> Glad to hear from you Kevin! I'm not sure what you mean what typically wins state? If you mean time, the state record is a 59.22. I can link you to all the state times and records if you want.



Huh, that's interesting. I guess swimming varies a lot from state to state.


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hays said:


> This sounds a lot more like Washington. Our state cut is a 1:04.20 for the 100 breast.



Yeah I think Idaho is a bit "weaker" when it comes to swimming. We have state this Friday and Saturday... It will definitely hurt.

Yeah here's the results from our meet. http://tvhss.info/2011/meets/district/2011_dist_results.pdf

I got 11th in the guys 100 Breast, but that's not including the time trial i did in the video. My school is Mountain View and we got 4th.

Funny, I got 11th in the 200 Medley Relay too....


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Swimming definitely varies state to state. One factor is of course population. There's something like 20 million people in New York and it's pretty competitive here. Idaho has about 2 million people (both numbers according to quick google searches). 

What are your state cut times in 50, 100, and 200 free?

Edit: After looking at those results I'm honestly shocked. I could go to states in a lot of events in Idaho and place top 5. some of your state records aren't even our state cut times. I'll try to dig up last years states results.

Here's all of our state records, still looking for results. Look at the 200 Free relay record. Those guys from Clarence were insane. Luckily I didn't have to race them in the 100 when we swam them. They left most their state swimmers on the bench.


Spoiler



1-Meter Diving
Marc Carlton Webster 611.85 2000 

100 Backstroke
Ricky Henahan West Irondequoit 48.90 2008
Jake Sangren Lansing 51.39 2/16/08

100 Backstroke (State Meet)
Ricky Henahan West Irondequoit 48.90 2008
Ricky Henahan West Irondequoit 49.65 2007
Tate Blahnik Suffern 50.12 1995 

100 Breaststroke 
Will Brandt Pittsford 56.73 1999 

100 Butterfly (State Meet)
Luke Weniger  Pittsford 48.99 2004

100 Butterfly 
Thomas Luschinger Mt. Sinai 48.37 2009

50 Free 
Adam Powell John Jay-Cross River 20.58 2007

100 Free 
Michael DeRocco Niskayuna 45.29 2006
Tom Simon Auburn 45.40 1989 

200 Free 
Tom Luchsinger Mt. Sinai 1:37.12 2009
Ryan Feeley Rye 1:39.37 2009
Tom Luchsinger Mt. Sinai 1:39.38 2008
John Hodge Williamsville North 1:39.77 1985 

200 Free Relay 
A.Barden, C.Rommel Clarence 1:24.54 2010
A.Urschel, A.Case
Jeff Wood, Jimmy Roberts, Fairport 1:25.80 2003
Jon Roberts, Andy Amyot
Lattimore, Murphy, Horseheads 1:28.61 1996 
S.Elkovitch, Roof 
S.Hubbell, J.Honor, Plattsburgh 1.34.61 3/6/04
S.Crain, D.Elliott

200 Individual Medley 
David Kahn Port Jefferson 1:48.95 2002

200 Medley Relay 
C.Roe, D.Daly Pine Bush 1:34:26 2010
N.Boncek, L.Virgilio
C.Roe, D.Daly Pine Bush 1:34.95 2009
N.Boncek, C.Muller
J.Wood, J.Roberts, Fairport 1:35.06 2003
C.Salehiu, A.Amyot

400 Free Relay 
M.Humphrey, J.Levy, New Hartford 3:07.85 1993 
J.Hoer, K.Makarowski 

50 Free 
Tom Simon Auburn 20.69 1989 

500 Free 
Ryan Freeley Rye 4:23.06 2009
Ryan Feeley Rye 4:26.85 2009
Ryan Feeley Rye 4:29.82 2008
Kenny MacFadyen Bellmore Merrick 4:30.27 1994

Coaching Wins 
Kay Peters Addison 282 22 years 
Chris Townsend Newburgh Free Academy 234 1982-00
Tina Grigsby Monroe-Woodbury 168 1982-02


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Swimming definitely varies state to state. One factor is of course population. There's something like 20 million people in New York and it's pretty competitive here. Idaho has about 2 million people (both numbers according to quick google searches).
> 
> What are your state cut times in 50, 100, and 200 free?
> 
> Edit: After looking at those results I'm honestly shocked. I could go to states in a lot of events in Idaho and place top 5. some of your state records aren't even our state cut times. I'll try to dig up last years states results.


Now you're making Idaho feel bad.  haha! Here's all of our state cut off times: http://tvhss.info/2011/2011_state_q_times.pdfI really wish i was a girl....


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Swimming definitely varies state to state. One factor is of course population. There's something like 20 million people in New York and it's pretty competitive here. Idaho has about 2 million people (both numbers according to quick google searches).
> 
> What are your state cut times in 50, 100, and 200 free?
> 
> ...


 
Some of those times are ridiculous.... The breast isn't that much off though. It's interesting how some records are from the 90s, and haven't been beat....


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Yea when you're a good swimmer you're good lol the guys record board at my school has all but 2 records before 2000. If I make states in the 50 and 100 I'll take those two though. Btw if you think that's ridiculous let me tell you about a kid on my club team. Jack Boyd from SHAQ, ranked 3rd in the nation for some of his events. Swims 1000 yards in like 9:19. I can't think of his 500 time and wouldn't want to exaggerate it. His 200 is like 1:41 though and his 100 is like 47

Guys States meet results from last year. Jack is in there. http://www.nyhsswim.com/Results/Boys/2011/NYS/Meet.htm


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Yea when you're a good swimmer you're good lol the guys record board at my school has all but 2 records before 2000. If I make states in the 50 and 100 I'll take those two though. Btw if you think that's ridiculous let me tell you about a kid on my club team. Jack Boyd from SHAQ, ranked 3rd in the nation for some of his events. Swims 1000 yards in like 9:19. I can't think of his 500 time and wouldn't want to exaggerate it. His 200 is like 1:41 though and his 100 is like 47
> 
> Guys States meet results from last year. Jack is in there. http://www.nyhsswim.com/Results/Boys/2011/NYS/Meet.htm


 
Yeah, Acutally i think 2 years ago there was a guy named Pete Megis, who was top 5 in the nation for backstroke. But then he stopped swimming for some reason...


----------



## ianography (Oct 31, 2011)

Hays said:


> You're state time for the 100 breast is 1:16.83?! In yards? I should move to Idaho.
> 
> And not bad for first year as a breaststroke, it is the best stroke anyway. What typically wins state in Idaho?


 
You should. Then we would have more than one good cuber in this state.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow I should move to Idaho. Breast stroke is awesome.


----------



## Hays (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Swimming definitely varies state to state. One factor is of course population. There's something like 20 million people in New York and it's pretty competitive here. Idaho has about 2 million people (both numbers according to quick google searches).
> 
> What are your state cut times in 50, 100, and 200 free?
> 
> ...


 
Wow, New York and Washington are actually really close. All the records are within like a second, except for the 100 breast where it's a 53.66 (also national record)

Although I just looked at your state results. And New York has way more depth, Washington just has similar top people. The medley relay I swam on got 5th last year with a 1:41 and that wouldn't even place top 16 in New York.


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't even imagine what seeing a 53.66 100 breast live would look like lol that's insane. To make states in New York you pretty much have to swim on a club team year round. The occasional non-club swimmer gets in now and then but that's rarely and even then they usually just make it. A girl at my school just made states by .1 in the 50 free even though she does softball more seriously. She motivated me to get back in the pool and start working lol


----------



## Penguino138 (Oct 31, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I can't even imagine what seeing a 53.66 100 breast live would look like lol that's insane. To make states in New York you pretty much have to swim on a club team year round. The occasional non-club swimmer gets in now and then but that's rarely and even then they usually just make it. A girl at my school just made states by .1 in the 50 free even though she does softball more seriously. She motivated me to get back in the pool and start working lol


 
There's a girl on my swim team that motivates me.... Because we like each other (i hope ) Sports are a good place to meet girls.


----------



## coinman (Oct 31, 2011)

There was an article in a Swedish newspaper a few yers ago about one of our swimmers who were at the Beijing Olympics. It was about how he could solve the cube in about 30 seconds, and competed against some foreign participants.
Seems to be common to swim and Cube


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hays said:


> Although I just looked at your state results. And New York has way more depth, Washington just has similar top people. The medley relay I swam on got 5th last year with a 1:41 and that wouldn't even place top 16 in New York.


Heh, that probably wouldn't even make it to State in Ohio


----------



## Hays (Nov 1, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Heh, that probably wouldn't even make it to State in Ohio


 
Too bad it would, It would be in the top 8 too. I just checked.  And anyway, good thing we're planning to win this year and go like a 1:36.


----------



## JBCM627 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hays said:


> Too bad it would, It would be in the top 8 too. I just checked.  And anyway, good thing we're planning to win this year and go like a 1:36.


There are 2 divisions - it might have made top 8 D2 last year, but D1 the worst time (not counting a DQ) was a 1:40.77.

Good luck, though  1:36? I vote you go for a 1:34.24


----------

